# What would y'all do? 😡



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I am beyond livid. I pride myself on maintaining a nice, clean vehicle. It's 3 years old and in excellent condition inside and out. I took her in for an oil change yesterday evening and picked it up today.










I'm usually not one to complain about something but I think I'm going to have to do so. I was in a hurry when I picked her up and didn't notice how bad the grease was until I got home.

Do I complain to the service department manager? I'm not sure it will do any good. These are the same guys I've seen everytime for the past 3 years. It's a local dealership (I received a dozen free synthetic oil changes when I purchased the vehicle). Or do I go online and post a service department review complete with pictures? How would y'all handle this?

Would y'all even bother to complain? Am I blowing this out of proportion?

Ugh. :frown:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

This was a dealership and they don't/didn't have those paper protection thingies on the seat and floor (they also seem to forget to remove one of them)?

I'd complain. They don't send you a survey after each visit? I'd complain that way, if so. If not, ring ding ding. Might get a coupon or something...... :thumbup: If nothing comes out of it, at least you got to vent.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Even hole in the wall shops have the courtesy to use floor or seat covers. Don't budge. They either better clean it or give you a new floor mat and scuff guard.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

SHalester said:


> This was a dealership and they don't/didn't have those paper protection thingies on the seat and floor


They might have used one on the seat as it looks okay but they certainly didn't use one on the floor.



SHalester said:


> They don't send you a survey after each visit?


They used to but it hasn't come yet so either they stopped sending them or they no longer care.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’d also complain by talking directly to the Service Mananger. Insist they get you new floor mats, preferably the Weather Tech or whatever the most expensive are.

I’d think it’s the first thing they’d do is put those plastic things on the floor. So it’s just careless and inconsiderate of them not to do it. When you speak with the Service Manager, just maintain politeness. He’ll be more apt to help you, if you remain calm and polite. Good luck!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

MHR said:


> Do I complain to the service department manager


I would definitely complain. Just go back and say, who do I talk to about this? Raise hell nicely! Good luck.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

They should detail the whole inside of your vehicle for free.

There's no excuse for that.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I'd think it's the first thing they'd do is put those plastic things on the floor.


Yes and No, if she brought her car to the place like speedy oil, jiffy lube, etc. no one would care about customers cars in the places like that, I wouldn't.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> I am beyond livid. I pride myself on maintaining a nice, clean vehicle. It's 3 years old and in excellent condition inside and out. I took her in for an oil change yesterday evening and picked it up today.
> 
> View attachment 512121
> 
> ...


Let their shop hand shampoo it and clean it!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Go complain, if they don’t fix it then just take your business elsewhere


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MHR said:


> I am beyond livid. I pride myself on maintaining a nice, clean vehicle. It's 3 years old and in excellent condition inside and out. I took her in for an oil change yesterday evening and picked it up today.
> 
> View attachment 512121
> 
> ...


Just ask which mechanic serviced your car, then ask yourself what would the devil do?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

You should have said something when you picked it up. I would still complian to management . You said this was a dealership. Next thing I would never return to have any work done there it is obvious they do not care about you or your car so I would also think the work they do is bad. My dealer puts paper on the floor,plastic seat and steering wheel covers.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> You should have said something when you picked it up.


Yes, I should have but was in a rush when picking her up and didn't notice it was as bad as it was/is. I've learned my lesson about not driving off until I check the condition of my ride first.

I'm going down there today to see if I can get this sorted out. I also am going to see if those free oil changes are able to be used at a different dealership.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

There’s ways to get your point across to the service manager without blowing up at the front desk.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes follow through with stopping by, the sooner the better. It’s an advantage that you’re a long-time customer. The service manager and people that work there will definitely understand right away that the guy who did the oil change didn’t use the protector like he was supposed to at every dealership. If they aren’t able to clean it to your satisfaction, then ask them to replace it and make sure you’re dealing with the service manager at the first roadblock. They will most likely try to accommodate you since it’s a dealership and you’re a longer-term customer.

I Emphasis though the sooner the better.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

The dealerships are used to this happening and will clean your vehicle and probably give you a detailing kit.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> The dealerships are used to this happening and will clean your vehicle and probably give you a detailing kit.


I would be quite happy if this is the resolution offered.

I'll be there before they close this afternoon. :barefoot:


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> View attachment 512246


Nice!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Go see the service manager ASAP.

I worked in the bizz for 20 years, they'll make it right if they are a credible place.


----------



## mama2bebes (Aug 28, 2020)

MHR said:


> Do I complain to the service department manager? I'm not sure it will do any good. These are the same guys I've seen everytime for the past 3 years. It's a local dealership (I received a dozen free synthetic oil changes when I purchased the vehicle). Or do I go online and post a service department review complete with pictures? How would y'all handle this?
> 
> Would y'all even bother to complain? Am I blowing this out of proportion?
> 
> Ugh. :frown:


Absolutely, complain to the service department manager. This would work better if the complaint was same day, but still worth a try. You are a regular customer so they should value your business. 
They should either take your car and get it cleaned for you or offer to reimburse you for a cleaning. If they don't make it right, a good manager knows he will not only lose your business but risk you posting a bad review which means loss of more potential business.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

MHR said:


> I am beyond livid. I pride myself on maintaining a nice, clean vehicle. It's 3 years old and in excellent condition inside and out. I took her in for an oil change yesterday evening and picked it up today.
> 
> View attachment 512121
> 
> ...


Just call them and tell them this happened but don't over complain...it was not done on purpose...They can fix the problem .


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The service guy called a little bit ago and asked if I could come in Monday as they are very busy today. Since I have pictures of the mess and now he does as well and I don't drive my car on the weekends (my husband does all the driving when he's off) I told him sure, that would be no problem. 

I want to make sure they take care of it properly and don't rush me through. 

I'm being nice, there's no reason not to be at this time. He was polite and acknowledged it looks pretty ugly so I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt that they will take care of me. They have more to lose than I do if they don't make it right.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I'd just use Folex and a microfiber towel myself. Works great! 

Mistakes happen, I'm sure they will make it right either way.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> I'd just use Folex and a microfiber towel myself. Works great!
> 
> Mistakes happen, I'm sure they will make it right either way.


I get it, but having raised 3 sons and have been married for almost 30 years I've spent a good portion of the last 3 decades cleaning up other people's messes. Hell, I'll always be cleaning up wheelchair boy's messes so I decided that I will be turning this one back over to the guy that made it. :wink:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MHR said:


> I am beyond livid. I pride myself on maintaining a nice, clean vehicle. It's 3 years old and in excellent condition inside and out. I took her in for an oil change yesterday evening and picked it up today.
> 
> View attachment 512121
> 
> ...


Send em an email w the pic attached
Worst thing they can say is sorry
Maybe they wiil say sorry and give you a free oil change without the mess


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

MHR said:


> I am beyond livid. I pride myself on maintaining a nice, clean vehicle. It's 3 years old and in excellent condition inside and out. I took her in for an oil change yesterday evening and picked it up today.


One time I left my car for an oil change at a local shop.
When I picked it up there was an additional 19 miles on the odometer and a few bits of herb shake on my passenger seat.


----------



## Techie Scum (Oct 3, 2020)

C O M P L A I N


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Do nothing its pointless.
Get some brake cleaner it will take that right off.
I was a professional at getting carpets dirty for about 22 years. Even with floor mats mistakes happen.
You will not get a mechanic fired today . Serious shortages


----------



## Techie Scum (Oct 3, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Do nothing its pointless.
> mistakes happen.


Complaints are made to make sure mistakes don't happen.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> You will not get a mechanic fired today


I'm not looking to get anybody fired. &#129318;‍♀



Techie Scum said:


> Complaints are made to make sure mistakes don't happen.


This ^^^ 100%. I just want them to clean it up and be more mindful in the future.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

MHR said:


> I am beyond livid. I pride myself on maintaining a nice, clean vehicle. It's 3 years old and in excellent condition inside and out. I took her in for an oil change yesterday evening and picked it up today.
> 
> View attachment 512121
> 
> ...


Usually when you go in for a car service the car comes out washed and cleaner then it went in at the bare minimum from a dealership. When I take my car into a dealership to have some work done to it they always wash it and go that extra mile and I kind of expect them to with the outrageous prices. If the car was dirtier upon return then would be seeking compensation for my time and troubles. However never have I gotten back a car that was in any messy state from a dealership.

Local garages yes it happens all the time and pretty much expected. But when you are paying that dealership premium dollars you expect premium service all the time without question. What I see in the picture is the head of department or supervisor not checking the work at all. It a lack of care and lack of attention and of course the lack of service that you paid for. It is completely unacceptable and you shouldn't accept it under any circumstance.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

MHR said:


> I am beyond livid. I pride myself on maintaining a nice, clean vehicle. It's 3 years old and in excellent condition inside and out. I took her in for an oil change yesterday evening and picked it up today.
> 
> View attachment 512121
> 
> ...


Of 3 years and they wont help you then it is bad. They know who you are already. It could have been a newbie in the shop that made a honest mistake. (Keep your mindset that way upon engagement)

But yes, i would want it cleaned. The dealership still gets paid by the corp. HQ for all those oil changes.

So you should not have a problem with them complaining about $. But here is the deal!!!!!!!

If you tipped them each time, this would have NEVER happened! I guarantee it!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> I am beyond livid. I pride myself on maintaining a nice, clean vehicle. It's 3 years old and in excellent condition inside and out. I took her in for an oil change yesterday evening and picked it up today.
> 
> View attachment 512121
> 
> ...


That's just laziness; not being bothered to put down an absorbent floor mat.

I would go back to the service manager, show him the mess, and tell him he has two options - clean the footwell to remove all of the oil, or give you $100 in cash so you can have it cleaned.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

MHR said:


> I am beyond livid. I pride myself on maintaining a nice, clean vehicle. It's 3 years old and in excellent condition inside and out. I took her in for an oil change yesterday evening and picked it up today.
> 
> View attachment 512121
> 
> ...


SCORCH THE GODDAMN EARTH. Every shop I've ever gone two puts down paper or plastic on the floor mats when they drive the vehicle to the BAY. This is UNACCEPTABLE!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

MHR said:


> The service guy called a little bit ago and asked if I could come in Monday as they are very busy today. Since I have pictures of the mess and now he does as well and I don't drive my car on the weekends (my husband does all the driving when he's off) I told him sure, that would be no problem.
> 
> I want to make sure they take care of it properly and don't rush me through.
> 
> I'm being nice, there's no reason not to be at this time. He was polite and acknowledged it looks pretty ugly so I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt that they will take care of me. They have more to lose than I do if they don't make it right.


You were the customer 1st & you should be priority over any other new business and from your last message they seemed to be doing the right thing by saying come at your convenience. You been going to the same place to get services and work done for the car but they are not treating you like a valued regular customer. I would take my business elsewhere to another dealership where you are treated like a valued customer getting the service that you pay for. Make sure to mention at the new place how they lost your business.

Monday wasn't at your convenience and you shouldn't have to deal with what is obviously cause you distress for a day longer then it absolutely necessary. It really would of taken someone 15-20 minutes to clean that up for you and if they can't fit you in to fix the mess they did to your car at any time that you are available to you then you are getting rip off service. Most businesses and most garages would fix it on the spot free of charge if you are not happy because they want you to be taken care of and so you come back always.

Would have to agree with captain Kurt above. Should slash & burn and leave no survivors :biggrin: Bring out the inner Karen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> One time I left my car for an oil change at a local shop.
> When I picked it up there was an additional 19 miles on the odometer and a few bits of herb shake on my passenger seat.


Hopefully no one shoots at your car.

Hopefully it wasnt USED IN A RIP OFF
OR A BAD DEAL !

HOPEFULLY
POLICE DONT HAVE YOU UNDER SURVEILLANCE
BECAUSE OF WHERE YOUR LICENSE PLATE WAS PHOTOGRAPHED !


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Would have to agree with captain Kurt above. Should slash & burn and leave no survivors :biggrin: Bring out the inner Karen.


Noooooo...I don't want to be a Karen. I don't want to have to record every customer service person I run across with the hope that I can post a horrible encounter on UP.net. And I certainly don't want to have to get a Karen haircut. 










WindyCityAnt said:


> If you tipped them each time, this would have NEVER happened! I guarantee it!


I didn't think one needed to tip dealership people especially since I never see the guy that performs the service. I only see the guys that come out to see why I'm there. And they don't do the work 'cause their khakis are always spotless. I'll take this into consideration the next time I go.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> Noooooo...I don't want to be a Karen. I don't want to have to record every customer service person I run across with the hope that I can post a horrible encounter on UP.net. And I certainly don't want to have to get a Karen haircut.
> 
> View attachment 512445​
> I didn't think one needed to tip dealership people especially since I never see the guy that performs the service. I only see the guys that come out to see why I'm there. And they don't do the work 'cause their khakis are always spotless. I'll take this into consideration the next time I go.


I TRIED TO TIP THEM BEFORE.
ITS NOT ALLOWED.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

what's the problem?


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

MHR said:


> I am beyond livid. I pride myself on maintaining a nice, clean vehicle. It's 3 years old and in excellent condition inside and out. I took her in for an oil change yesterday evening and picked it up today.
> 
> View attachment 512121
> 
> ...


Go back to them if you are regular customer talk with Manager and they give to you free floor mats


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> SCORCH THE GODDAMN EARTH


Just Wow.

Is this the kind of appropriate comment to make given the burning violence surrounding the rioters and the US wildfires by BLM/Antifa arsonists?

And you call me the bad guy?



Immoralized said:


> Would have to agree with captain Kurt above. Should slash & burn and leave no survivors


Wow


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Just Wow.
> 
> Is this the kind of appropriate comment to make given the burning violence surrounding the rioters and the US wildfires by BLM/Antifa arsonists?
> 
> ...


Yea, because I speak in metaphor, and you speak in GARBAGE. (Yea, that's a metaphor, too.)
But thanks for your sanctimony, you'll make a good liberal, someday...


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

It no longer amazes me how some people can turn a situation like an oil change/dirty floor mat into a right vs left thing.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

MHR said:


> I am beyond livid. I pride myself on maintaining a nice, clean vehicle. It's 3 years old and in excellent condition inside and out. I took her in for an oil change yesterday evening and picked it up today.
> 
> View attachment 512121
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter what anyone else would do....clearly, it bothers the shit out of you, so you need to say something..,you'll get new floor mats out if it.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

MHR said:


> I am beyond livid. I pride myself on maintaining a nice, clean vehicle. It's 3 years old and in excellent condition inside and out. I took her in for an oil change yesterday evening and picked it up today.
> 
> Would y'all even bother to complain? Am I blowing this out of proportion?


@MHR our distinguished mod, not at all. I don't think you are blowing it out of proportion. That sux rocks! I can't believe what happened to you. (I mean, I know it actually did occur), but I can't digest how inconsiderate the mechanic was. Grease is not like dirt...


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> @MHR our distinguished mod, not at all. I don't think you are blowing it out of proportion. That sux rocks! I can't believe what happened to you. (I mean, I know it actually did occur), but I can't digest how inconsiderate the mechanic was. Grease is not like dirt...


I got a steam cleaner so would of looked like new inside of 5-10 minutes after doing a bit of light scrubbing to get majority of it off just run it through a couple of time. 2 tank system where it takes the clean soapy water solution into the 2nd tank where it goes to the dirty tank. It'll probably come out a shade or two cleaner and lighter then the rest of the vehicle interior so probably got to do the whole car to the same standards in which case be half hour or more!

I wouldn't be happy doing an interior detail after a car service though, especially if it went in clean and came out with grease.

To @MHR get some rubber floor mats as they are a lot easier to keep clean especially in rideshare. Those deep seat ones are awesome and it'll pretty much prevent any greasy mess for the future as well. I got them for the fronts & back rows.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> I got a steam cleaner


I have one as well thanks to an older gentleman that came into my ride smelling like a cat litter box and left a big wet spot on the seat.

@Young Kim you should think about investing in one as well.



Immoralized said:


> get some rubber floor mats


I think that's what I'm going to ask for as my Christmas present.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

MHR said:


> I am beyond livid. I pride myself on maintaining a nice, clean vehicle. It's 3 years old and in excellent condition inside and out. I took her in for an oil change yesterday evening and picked it up today.
> 
> View attachment 512121
> 
> ...


Talk to the dealership manager. I've had my dealership screw up things here and there and I'm always compensated with something in return for their blunders.

Otherwise the dealership is great - everyone has their days, and sometimes it's just flat out WTF type stuff. Like going in for a tire swap and no tires are even swapped.... &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

MHR said:


> I am beyond livid. I pride myself on maintaining a nice, clean vehicle. It's 3 years old and in excellent condition inside and out. I took her in for an oil change yesterday evening and picked it up today.
> 
> View attachment 512121
> 
> ...


Chrysler, poorly designed and made products and not surprisingly poor customer service.



hooj said:


> ... Otherwise the dealership is great .... &#129318;‍♂


It should be great, their labour rates are almost twice as expensive as independent mechanics. Otherwise, there is really no compelling reason to EVER take the car to the dealer.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Chrysler, poorly designed and made products


Yes, I did mention in the How Many Miles? thread that I would not be buying another Chrysler product ever again. This is my 1st and last.



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Otherwise, there is really no compelling reason to EVER take the car to the dealer.


The only reason I go to them is for the free oil changes.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

*#RESOLVED*

Went down to the dealership this morning and all is now well.

Pulled up and a young man (dressed in khakis) that looked like he probably only worked there because he was related to the owner came out to greet me. I told him of my woes and that Rene said they would take care of it for me. He immediately got flustered and started searching offices for people more important than him.

Then an older service guy (dressed in worker clothes) comes by and it goes like this

Him ~ Can I help you?

Me ~ Can you clean this please?

Him ~ You got 5 minutes?

Me ~ Yep. 

He runs off with my mat and returns 5 minutes later with it all nice and clean. Smells great too! They've got a machine that does nothing but clean floor mats.

Never saw the young guy again. :barefoot:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

MHR said:


> *#RESOLVED*
> Then an older service guy (dressed in worker clothes) comes by and it goes like this
> Him ~ Can I help you?
> Me ~ Can you clean this please?
> ...


It would have been nice for them to kick your next oil change for FREE due their mistake, and you having to bring your vehicle back in to get it sorted.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

MHR said:


> *#RESOLVED*
> 
> Went down to the dealership this morning and all is now well.
> 
> ...


What about the foot rest and door sill?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> It would have been nice for them to kick your next oil change for FREE due their mistake, and you having to bring your vehicle back in to get it sorted.


I already get free oil changes.



Fusion_LUser said:


> What about the foot rest and door sill?


He used some cleaning wipes and it looks much better. I'll get it perfect with a magic eraser. I'll post an updated pic later.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

MHR said:


> I am beyond livid. I pride myself on maintaining a nice, clean vehicle. It's 3 years old and in excellent condition inside and out. I took her in for an oil change yesterday evening and picked it up today.
> 
> View attachment 512121
> 
> ...


You asked , I'd start to change the oil myself ( which I do ) . No one treats your vehicle the way you would treat it , so I don't let any mo-canic touch my cars , well except me


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

MHR said:


> I am beyond livid. I pride myself on maintaining a nice, clean vehicle. It's 3 years old and in excellent condition inside and out. I took her in for an oil change yesterday evening and picked it up today.
> 
> View attachment 512121
> 
> ...


Obviously you're a complainer...you clean it up and get over it..mechanics tend to do this. So what


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Ubertool said:


> You asked , I'd start to change the oil myself ( which I do ) . No one treats your vehicle the way you would treat it , so I don't let any mo-canic touch my cars , well except me


That if you like working on cars and it ur hobby. For most people it just a tool and the mechanic got a machine that sucks out the oil within minutes and changes the filter and it done. They dispose of the used oils as well. Others like their car looked over by a professional or have this and that done to it and keep record in the service book.

If everyone loved to work on cars then the car makers would be making vehicles that the customers can work on themselves at home and charge a premium for that but the actual reality is not a whole lot of people actually want to touch their cars apart from driving it. Usually those type of people that are car lover & builders are working and rebuilding cars from the 1900s to 1970s era as they are easy to work on and need a lot of working on constantly.

The modern person want and dream of a car where they can just drive it forever or when they want to sell it and get another one without ever lifting up the bonnet or touching the car to do anything.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> The modern person want and dream of a car where they can just drive it forever or when they want to sell it and get another one without ever lifting up the bonnet or touching the car to do anything.


This type of car exists. They are called "ELECTRIC CARS"


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This type of car exists. They are called "ELECTRIC CARS"


True less maintenance when things go right but can be a headache been the guinea pig when things don't go right. Like the car batteries exploding and lighting up the whole car.

Park the car up and go to work just hope that it not on fire when you finish work :biggrin:










Another decade they would of worked out all the bugs and random failures as well as all the guinea pig data comes in.
That and you'll have battery ranges of over a thousand miles per recharge in a decade time and the car be half of what it cost now.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

All of the above is nonsense, except for the 1000-mile batteries, which should be here in a couple years. Internal Combustion Engine Cars catch fire all the time, and blow their engines on a statistically higher basis than EV batteries catching fire. It's just that the news media love a good TESLA fire, and report it incessantly.

I've been driving EV for 6 years. No issues. The cars just work, with almost zero maintenance (including the brakes).


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> All of the above is nonsense, except for the 1000-mile batteries, which should be here in a couple years. Internal Combustion Engine Cars catch fire all the time, and blow their engines on a statistically higher basis than EV batteries catching fire. It's just that the news media love a good TESLA fire, and report it incessantly.
> 
> I've been driving EV for 6 years. No issues. The cars just work, with almost zero maintenance (including the brakes).


Yeah but were used to ICE catching fires and the movies make a show of that every-time there is an accident the car explodes in a ball of flame like they packed it with explosives :biggrin: And yeah I had an ICE dodge catch fire by itself overnight and was alerted that the car was on fire by the neighbors took 2 fire trucks to put it out. The car two years old with 30k miles on it.

Not a lot of people can say I parked my car up and went to bed and in the morning it was ablaze as it self combusted. And the car was serviced a month earlier. That car usually parked inside of the garage so if it was parked inside would of taken out the whole house so was pretty lucky it was parked outside that time.

Now with a EV you kind of have to plug it in and the charger is usually in the garage. Having a battery fire while charging or the battery lighting up and the car going up in flames is still a possibility that can't be ruled out no matter how small. That not to say ICE wouldn't light up the garage/house much the same way. Had 1st hand experience with the latter. Rather not do that with an EV as well. Knowing my luck :redface:

Furthermore EV going to basically takeover new car sales in the 2030s and ICE will be all but extinct commodity except for the "Classics" where people going to go to car clubs to fill up their tanks. I might as well enjoy ICE or what left of it for the next decade during the whole transitioning period.





Listen to Them boys light up! and play the video below... Better soundtrack for it.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Obviously you're a complainer...you clean it up and get over it..mechanics tend to do this. So what


Always good to see you, Nancy.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

@MHR I feel your pain. I got tires installed yesterday from discount tire and they scraped all but one rim. I saw the guy having trouble taking off one of my tires and the wheel even popped off their machine. When I pointed the damage to management, he said they couldn't have done it. I was pissed,so to avoid confrontation I left. I'm going to call corporate.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

MadePenniesToday said:


> @MHR I feel your pain. I got tires installed yesterday from discount tire and they scraped all but one rim. I saw the guy having trouble taking off one of my tires and the wheel even popped off their machine. When I pointed the damage to management, he said they couldn't have done it. I was pissed,so to avoid confrontation I left. I'm going to call corporate.
> View attachment 513033
> View attachment 513034
> View attachment 513036


Oh that's much worse and much more expensive to replace than dirty floor mats! Dang...


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Those mats can be cleaned.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Those mats can be cleaned.


They were!









I took this yesterday. I put some Folex on the spots by the foot rest along with the spots on the left bottom corner of the mat and everything is nice and grease-free now.


----------

